# What are my (visa) options for staying in Abu Dhabi?



## LesleyNL (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello!

After now nearly ending my two week visit to Abu Dhabi I'm thinking of returning here later on and trying to stay for a longer period, say anywhere from 1 to 5 years. I'm only interested in Abu Dhabi and not Dubai (maybe only as a last resort option) for personal reasons.
In my home country I have a steady job in IT at a company that I do not want to leave. It is no problem to do my work remotely at all from a studio/appartement (I have been looking at a few to see if I would survive in them, I would  ). If I still understand correctly, the most important for me is to get a residence visa. I have been advised to look into the company joining a free zone (twofour54 being the only one in Abu Dhabi right now). One of the deal breakers with that however seems to be the cost: even a virtual office (which the free zone in Abu Dhabi currently doesn't offer anyway) costs at least around 10k USD per year. It is not something I can discuss with my employer, this being my own project and all.
I have looked at most of the types of visas and right now I _think_ there are only a few options left which actually could still work for me:

1. A property residence visa: I'd rather not commit myself so much and buy a property of 1M DH, especially not since it's not even clear[*] if this type of visa is a visit visa or residence visa.

2. Investor residence visa: I haven't looked much into this one yet since it seemed so unattractive to me, but now that the possibilities are reducing quickly... It requires me investing 70k DH into a local company. Is anyone familiar with this? Initially I thought it meant I would lose the 70k, but apparently with an investment you hope to gain profits in one form or another (did I say I was an IT person yet and know little about the financial world?). When could I expect the investment back (if ever, I know I risk losing it all) ? Could it also be that in the end I actually lose more than the 70k? Is this visa renewable (it is supposed to last for 3 years right now) ?

3. Employee residence visa: Are there perhaps employees in a free zone who can help out and would accept freelancers or a similar solution that would help me? (my apologies for asking if such setups are not allowed!)

4. Using the "visa run" method. While it appears legit it feels shady and I don't think that under normal circumstances I'm allowed to rent a property (staying at a hotel all the time would be slightly too expensive).

Also in case it would make any difference: I have met an Emirati family who could act as a sponsor. However I think it doesn't matter since I'm not eligible for a servant/maid visa. I thought I would mention it anyway though.

Sorry if I sound confused (and perhaps left out some important details), because I actually am by now . I'm also aware that most of the things I have been reading concern the emirate of Dubai and not Abu Dhabi, and regardless I would have to (try to) make sure of things officially anyway because of the standing of the moon etc... I thought I would just try to get some more solid information before I leave. I might also visit the Immigration department in case they can be of any help (frankly I have more hope by posting here).


[*] Here appeared URLs to the xxxxx site, but I'm not allowed to post them as yet .


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

I think your only "real" option is to set up in a free zone and hire yourself.
Hope I am wrong but I do not think that buying a condo gives you are rights to apply for residence.
Investing in a business may work but not sure about it. Should work if the business is in a free zone


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the only way to do this legally is to set up a freezone company and bill your employers. The free zone doesn't have to be in AD, it can be in any of the emirates, RAK are quite popular I believe.

The local family could sponsor you as a governess for their children or a manager for their business, however they may not do this as they will be 100% responisble for you while you are here, and working for an overseas company on the internet isn't really allowed. 

Which brings me back to the suggestion by the other poster, free zone, set it up properly and get yourself over here!


----------

